# Previsão tempo verão 2014



## rdias (27 Jun 2014 às 15:28)

Boa tarde.

Primeiro de tudo, peço imensa desculpa se estou a colocar este tópico no sítio errado e já à algum tempo que ando a procura da resposta a esta questão neste forum mas sempre que leio algum post apenas fico mais confuso visto que não percebo nadinha de meteorologia. 
A minha pergunta é simples: Têm alguma ideia de como será o tempo para este verão? Podemos esperar um verão parecido ao do ano passado? Será que vai ser mais fresco ou então será que vai haver tempo com mais nuvens e chuva?

Desde já obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2014 às 16:08)

Só alguém que esteja avançado no tempo é que poderá dizer, se houver por aí alguém que já esteja em Setembro que se chegue à frente, caso contrário são tiros no escuro. É totalmente impossível prever num tão grande espaço de tempo. O máximo que posso aconselhar é ir acompanhando as previsões aqui pelo forum.


----------

